# dibbler-client segfaults

## GD

Hello all,

I've been trying to setup ipv6 since my ISP has launched a ipv6 beta programme. I've been following various guides online, and dibbler seemed to work the first time I ran it. However, for some reason it keeps segfaulting now. I tried upgrading to the latest version from git, which gives me a little more output on the console, but it also results in a segmentation fault. Here's the output:

 *Quote:*   

> offler ~ # dibbler-client run
> 
> | Dibbler - a portable DHCPv6, version 0.8.0-git (Dec 11 2011 21:14:22) (CLIENT, Linux port)
> 
> | Authors : Tomasz Mrugalski<thomson(at)klub.com.pl>,Marek Senderski<msend(at)o2.pl>
> ...

 

Here's my /etc/dibbler/client.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Example client configuration file: default
> 
> #
> ...

 

Thanks

----------

## Hu

What does the backtrace of the core file show?

----------

## GD

Here's what I get. I downgraded to dibbler version found in portage in order not to taint this forum with unsupported software:

 *Quote:*   

> GNU gdb (Gentoo 7.3.1 p2) 7.3.1
> 
> Copyright (C) 2011 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
> 
> License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>
> ...

 

----------

